
DataPower Handbook, 2nd edition - jhallenworld
http://www.amazon.com/IBM-DataPower-Handbook-III-Development-ebook/dp/B01AJ78WPI/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1452895371&sr=1-1&keywords=ibm+datapower+handbook+volume+III
======
jhallenworld
DataPower now can be programmed with Javascript:

ftp://ftp.software.ibm.com/software/iea/content/com.ibm.iea.wdatapower/wdatapower/1.0/xi52/DataPower_70_GatewayScript.pdf

